# MP Research Supply



## mattsilf (Nov 1, 2014)

Has anyone used them recently?  They have good prices, especially on isotretinoin,  but id like some real feedback if any of you care to offer some up. Thanks


----------



## jagstd (Nov 1, 2014)

I'd like to know as well.  I used them a couple years ago and the Clen and T3 was on point!  I mean VERY strong... then the rumors started about a bust and his health.... I think...?  Anyway ordered again and it was not the same quality or strength.  Interested to know if they are still legit.


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 1, 2014)

They took my money a couple years ago and won't give me shit now


----------



## mattsilf (Nov 1, 2014)

Damn that sucks. Really good price on accutane.  I was going to pull the trigger on it, but I guess ill keep shopping


----------



## Bucks10 (Nov 1, 2014)

Id keep shopping.


----------



## CG (Nov 2, 2014)

Stay the fuck away. Credit card scammers, narcotic traffickers, and oh, they all got busted like 2 years ago


----------



## drksanctuary (Nov 2, 2014)

Clen was not dosed right at all and I felt like I was going to die.


----------



## mattsilf (Nov 2, 2014)

Well, they sound like respectable citizens lol. This is why I ask around first. Thanks fellas


----------



## ladiesgod (Nov 2, 2014)

mattsilf said:


> Has anyone used them recently?  They have good prices, especially on isotretinoin,  but id like some real feedback if any of you care to offer some up. Thanks


Research stop is good. Their iso is official.


----------



## tech123 (Nov 6, 2014)

I have no idea what they use for filler in their caps, but it looks/smells like sodium bicarbonate. Oddly enough it gave me terrible heartburn and made me nauseous. 

Their dosing is very inconsistent as well.


----------



## mattsilf (Nov 6, 2014)

Im just going to go with Researchstop.  Thanks for the input guys


----------



## whiteboy84 (Nov 9, 2014)

Manpower? Got Busted. There were the only research company I've seen that sold there research chems in capsules. Think I heard the owner got busted with a hooker and had all kinds of pills and stuff in his vehicle.


----------



## chocolatemalt (Nov 10, 2014)

Both MP Research and Research Stop fed me occasional bunk shit when I ordered from them 1.5-2 yrs ago.  Bunk Letro, bunk Aromasin, super absurd spiking E2 levels (over 300).  Other stuff they sold had potency however.  It was just hit or miss.  I didn't get the sense they were scammers, just had terrible or non-existent quality control so if the upstream raws supplier in China sent them shit, they cooked it up and passed it along to the customer base and let them be the Q/A.  Not good.

I get everything from IronMag Research now.  Potent stuff.  And every batch tested with legit assays?  Winner.  I'm not willing to save a few bucks and gamble with my health.


----------



## mattsilf (Nov 10, 2014)

chocolatemalt said:


> Both MP Research and Research Stop fed me occasional bunk shit when I ordered from them 1.5-2 yrs ago.  Bunk Letro, bunk Aromasin, super absurd spiking E2 levels (over 300).  Other stuff they sold had potency however.  It was just hit or miss.  I didn't get the sense they were scammers, just had terrible or non-existent quality control so if the upstream raws supplier in China sent them shit, they cooked it up and passed it along to the customer base and let them be the Q/A.  Not good.
> 
> I get everything from IronMag Research now.  Potent stuff.  And every batch tested with legit assays?  Winner.  I'm not willing to save a few bucks and gamble with my health.



I would much rather go with Ironmag as well. But they dont carry accutane yet.


----------



## chocolatemalt (Nov 11, 2014)

mattsilf said:


> I would much rather go with Ironmag as well. But they dont carry accutane yet.



You could also just try an overseas pharm operation like goldpharma.com.  It's been solid for me several times now.  My stash is a bunch of German pharm stuff like IsoGalen.  Very potent.


----------



## mattsilf (Nov 11, 2014)

chocolatemalt said:


> You could also just try an overseas pharm operation like goldpharma.com.  It's been solid for me several times now.  My stash is a bunch of German pharm stuff like IsoGalen.  Very potent.



I looked up IsoGalen, but I cant read German and thats what all the results were. Can you PM the link to where you order from?


----------



## chocolatemalt (Nov 11, 2014)

mattsilf said:


> I looked up IsoGalen, but I cant read German and thats what all the results were. Can you PM the link to where you order from?



Just goldpharma.com.

You don't gotta go with the German stuff.  There's cheaper Romanian, etc, products.  But the IsoGalen feels ridiculously potent to me.  I doubt it's overdosed tho, so I suspect previous batches of non-German stuff was underdosed.


----------



## mattsilf (Nov 11, 2014)

Found it now. Some of the brands are 30 caps for only $10. Thats a steal. What form of payment do they accept? Have you used them lately?


----------



## chocolatemalt (Nov 11, 2014)

Credit cards I think.  Nah, it's been 6+ mos but no change from about 1.5 yrs before that so they seem steady.  They're based out of Singapore or India or something.


----------



## gunz78 (Nov 12, 2014)

ive heard same thing about researchstop... too inconsistent


----------

